# Network connection



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Keep getting message to connect to Internet, mrv works and movie ordering works fine to. When I try to connect I get unable to start network services <818>


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

How is it connected to your router? MRV and PPV don't require networking, PPV might be using a phone line if it's plugged in, or it could just be saving it to the access card until you hit the limit it allows without sending the info to DirecTV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Network Services is a different setting than connecting to the internet as a whole. Perhaps if you explain what is is happening we can try to help


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

No phone line connected, and movies show up monthly on the bill. Trying to get directv app on iPad to connect to boxes, can't find any of the 4 boxes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

What model of receivers do you have. look for the model number inside the access card door.. 

How are you connecting your DirecTV® receivers to the internet?


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

My system:
HR44 Genie
HR23-100
(2) R22-100


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

We also need to know how your DVRs are connected to your home network for internet access? Do you have a Cinema Connection Kit (CCK) somewhere? What is it connected to ?


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Switch goes to HR44 then through Deca(hopefully thats the right term)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Switch? Can you please give more detail? 

What happens when you try TV apps? You might try resetting defaults when you go to Network set up if no Apps.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hornnumb2 said:


> Switch goes to HR44 then through Deca(hopefully thats the right term)


Unless you provide ALL details we will be going back and forth trying to "pry" those out.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you have a Cat5 cable connected to the HR44 -Then connected to the switch? or do you have a rg6 connected to a deca & your swm block -with a cat5 jumper connected to your switch?

If you have a deca attached to your HR44 -that's not correct and would be a problem.


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

I originally had a cat 5 ran to all receivers, since the installer hooked up the swm/deca setup i had nothing but trouble. Does it matter which box the cat5 comes into first. I want to start fresh and see if it fixes the problem. So what do I need to do.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

What do you have hooked up at the HR23 and R22s now? Hopefully you have a short ethernet and coax cable connected to a DECA that then has the coax that runs back to your SWS splitter. If you just have the coax hooked up to the SWS splitter, and ethernet running to a router/switch (no DECAs behind the HR23 and R22s) then this is probably causing some of your issues.


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes everything except the hr44 has deca.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Look at the menu setting in the Genie - Page down - What does it say for the internet? DO you have a cat5 cable connected to the Genie if so Remove it (only if you have another Deca connected to your Home internet network)and rerun the network setup - Since you have deca's everywhere else look for the deca that attached to your Route/switch -DO you have one?


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok gonna check every box tonight to see exactly where the connection is hooked to. once I find the main connection how do I verify I have a signal there? Thanks


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The receivers have have deca boxes should have 3 green lights (one blinking) - with a small cat5 cable connected to the rj45 port- If yor swm Switch (Where) all the rg6's are connected has a Deca attached -with a cat5 cable attached to your router/switch (it will have 3 lights) - 

What does your genie say in Menu -Settings - more info- Scroll down it will show how it's connected- Post back


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

WestDC said:


> The receivers have have deca boxes should have 3 green lights (one blinking) - with a small cat5 cable connected to the rj45 port- If yor swm Switch (Where) all the rg6's are connected has a Deca attached -with a cat5 cable attached to your router/switch (it will have 3 lights) -
> 
> What does your genie say in Menu -Settings - more info- Scroll down it will show how it's connected- Post back


Or quite possibly two if is the DECA second Gen (black)


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok just check all boxes
HR23 white deca 3 lights one blinking coming out of deca to top network slot
R22 white deca 3 lights one blinking coming out of deca to top network slot
R22 black deca 2 lights none flashing coming out of deca to top network slot
HR44 from router/switch to network slot on unit

Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hornnumb2 said:


> HR44 from router/switch to network slot on unit
> 
> Thanks


Press the DASH button on your DirecTV remote, does the pop up message indicates "Internet: Connected"?


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

No connection on any box


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Check ethernet cable going to the HR44. Connect to laptop with wifi radio off. Can you get online?


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Unhooked from HR44 and hooked it the the HR23, all working now. Thanks for everybody's help.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hornnumb2 said:


> Unhooked from HR44 and hooked it the the HR23, all working now. Thanks for everybody's help.


Although you think is all good, something is still amiss.


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the cat 5 line running to that switch might have a problem, that switch is in the audio/video closet. I will flip the bluerays player on on see if it gets a connection.


----------

